# Pensacola ATF and Sheriff's -arrest



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_18667.shtml

Big list of names at bottom of page.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

nice!


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

See what the ATF can help get accomplished when they ain't dabbling in the murder business to scalp more of our 2A rights!

Brent


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

This also illustrates how everyone should use "best practices" when selling firearms to individuals on forums and at gun shows... Asking for proof of Florida residency, assurance that the buyer is legaly capable of owning/possessing a firearm, and getting a bill of sale is a good idea.

It would be a bad day to have your name show up on a list like this just because you handed over a firearm for cash to a stranger without documentation (I need to remember this myself - if I don't know you from the forum, get a bill of sale!).


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> Asking for proof of Florida residency, assurance that the buyer is legaly capable of owning/possessing a firearm, and getting a bill of sale is a good idea.


I ask... Are you a florida resident? Are you a convicted felon? Do you have any DV convictions?

Seems this is beyond my legal requirements according to the state and federal laws...

But I do not do the bill of sale to buy or sell used arms... No need. And it can come back to bite me as either the buyer or seller...

Brent


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

_I keep looking for my stolen guns , can__ see a 7 shot 357 taurus_
_I will be down there _November 10 to look them over


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> http://www.weartv.com/newsroom/top_stories/videos/wear_vid_18667.shtml
> 
> *Big list of names at bottom of page.*




Did you get a look at some of the names:

Lavonta
Orlance
Vontricia
Ferronta
Kazadius
Quandrigues????

Names like that, they belong in Prison....or their parent do (Momma and Baby Daddy)


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

PensacolaEd said:


> [/B]
> 
> Did you get a look at some of the names:
> 
> ...


*
couldnt agree more. HAHA.

names got me cracking up.
*


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

PensacolaEd said:


> [/B]
> 
> Did you get a look at some of the names:
> 
> ...


This entire investigation will be taughted as a racist round-up by the media! You just wait and see.
They are better off just continuing with the undercover buying of guns and then re-selling them to citizens legally. Sadly, it's probably the only way to get these guns away from the street dealers, is by undercover purchases.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Age is more telling than race i think, vast majority of them between 18 and 25 as are most violent criminals


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

ED, you hit the nail on the head!So did RON!Stolen guns = Drugs!Sad but true!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> _I keep looking for my stolen guns , can__ see a 7 shot 357 taurus_
> _I will be down there _November 10 to look them over


*I can't remember if it was you or not that was posting about having some guns stolen but I would go down there if I had one stolen just to check it out. I wonder if the LEO office will make you buy back your own gun like Pawn Shops get away with? It would be funny as hell if a dumbass criminal went down there and said " I saw My weed that got stolen on the news and want it back " *


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So if you had something stolen and you went the proper route of reporting such and providing serial numbers...............
Will the Sheriffs Office be proactive in contacting the theft victim ?

Or do you have to go do the leg work yourself on Nov. 10th, 8am till Noon ?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> So if you had something stolen and you went the proper route of reporting such and providing serial numbers...............
> Will the Sheriffs Office be proactive in contacting the theft victim ?
> 
> Or do you have to go do the leg work yourself on Nov. 10th, 8am till Noon ?


*I think you know the answer to that question. I have handed criminals over to police with all the evidence or proof needed to arrest them , after doing all the investigating on my own ( Since they did not think me being a theft victim was important enough to look into it) And I still have not seen anything come of it, ie probation, com service , fine , restitution, nothing in over a year.*

*I would not hold your breathe waiting on a call.*


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Where do we go and when? I would like to see my 30-06 again...


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> So if you had something stolen and you went the proper route of reporting such and providing serial numbers...............
> Will the Sheriffs Office be proactive in contacting the theft victim ?
> 
> Or do you have to go do the leg work yourself on Nov. 10th, 8am till Noon ?


That's a good question. If anyone finds the answer, let us know. I have handgun I wouldn't mind seeing again.


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

The thing in the paper said if you are trying to re-claim something, bring your police report


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> This entire investigation will be taughted as a racist round-up by the media! You just wait and see.
> They are better off just continuing with the undercover buying of guns and then re-selling them to citizens legally. Sadly, it's probably the only way to get these guns away from the street dealers, is by undercover purchases.


 
The majority of these guns have been identified as stolen and will be returned to the owners that are able to provide a case number or police report showing that it was previously reported stolen. Neither the Sheriff's Office , nor ATF re-sell guns to citizens , they are normally destroyed.



TURTLE said:


> *I think you know the answer to that question. I have handed criminals over to police with all the evidence or proof needed to arrest them , after doing all the investigating on my own ( Since they did not think me being a theft victim was important enough to look into it) And I still have not seen anything come of it, ie probation, com service , fine , restitution, nothing in over a year.*
> 
> *I would not hold your breathe waiting on a call.*


Police dont hand out probation, com service, fines or restitution. Thats all handled or not handled by the prosecutor, so it sound like your bad mouthing the wrong entity. Police make arrests!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> The majority of these guns have been identified as stolen and will be returned to the owners that are able to provide a case number or police report showing that it was previously reported stolen. Neither the Sheriff's Office , nor ATF re-sell guns to citizens , they are normally destroyed.


Maybe not in Florida, but Sheriffs Departments in other states do.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

saku39 said:


> The thing in the paper said if you are trying to re-claim something, bring your police report


Nice.
So what is the point in reporting stuff stolen other then to relieve yourself of yourself of responsibilty.
If you have to do the leg work to recover your stolen stuff?
Is there not a database of serial numbers for various stolen items with contact info for the rightful owner ?

Or maybe the Nov. 10th 8am to Noon thing is another sting, LOL.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

HisName said:


> _I keep looking for my stolen guns , can__ see a 7 shot 357 taurus_
> _I will be down there _November 10 to look them over


Stainless?
i see it


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry, the link won't pop up for me ,where and when can you re-claim your weapons?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Maybe not in Florida, but Sheriffs Departments in other states do.



Ok, we are talking about a local operation...so i posted referring to the local Sheriffs Office and ATF...NEXT TIME ILL BE MORE SPECIFIC!!! Really???


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Nice.
> So what is the point in reporting stuff stolen other then to relieve yourself of yourself of responsibilty.
> If you have to do the leg work to recover your stolen stuff?
> Is there not a database of serial numbers for various stolen items with contact info for the rightful owner ?
> ...


Now why would they invite victims to a sting? Thats ridiculous! There is a database of stolen guns and a local database.The Sheriff is opening up the opportunity for victims to recover their items and you complain. The Sheriffs Office didnt steal them so what do you expect them to do, drive around and deliver them?Then you would bitch about wasted county gas. Some victims report unique guns but dont have serials. Cant you just applaud the operation rather than complain?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Nice.
> So what is the point in reporting stuff stolen other then to relieve yourself of yourself of responsibilty.
> If you have to do the leg work to recover your stolen stuff?
> Is there not a database of serial numbers for various stolen items with contact info for the rightful owner ?
> ...


It must suck going through life being so miserable everyday. I don't understand how someone can be so negative about almost every topic every discussed on this forum.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

*so where and when can we go and see if they have our guns?*


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's the problem with reporting stolen and lost guns:
The gun owner is afraid of being sued if something happens with that gun.
Lose a $500 gun and keep quiet or maybe lose everything because you got sued by some scum bag because your stolen gun ended up killing somebody in a crime.

If they passed a federal law stating that a gun owner could not be sued if his gun is stolen and he/she was guaranteed to get it back without charge after it was recovered then everyone would report the stolen gun and we could all use a national data base to pre-check the gun's serial number before purchase. Then we could put a heavy penalty on anybody caught with a serialized stolen gun because they had no excuse prior to buying it. It really is that simple. It all comes down to the scumbags on the National Board of trial lawyers who donate to politicians. Lawyers don't make the laws, they only pay off the people who do!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Miami Matt said:


> Sorry, the link won't pop up for me ,where and when can you re-claim your weapons?


From a post in the Hunting Forum by *Cain*

http://www.northescambia.com/?p=73231


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Miami Matt said:


> *so where and when can we go and see if they have our guns?*


 
*Anything For A Buck: Claim Your Stolen Goods*

November 2, 2011


_"Morgan said if any citizen has had property stolen and suspects it might have been involved in the investigation, they may go to the Escambia County Sheriff’s Office Administration Building, 2100 West Leonard Street Thursday on November 10 from 8 a.m. until noonam and 12 noon to identify and reclaim the stolen goods."_

_http://www.northescambia.com/?p=73254_


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Capt Ron said:


> Here's the problem with reporting stolen and lost guns:
> The gun owner is afraid of being sued if something happens with that gun.
> Lose a $500 gun and keep quiet or maybe lose everything because you got sued by some scum bag because your stolen gun ended up killing somebody in a crime.
> 
> If they passed a federal law stating that a gun owner could not be sued if his gun is stolen and he/she was guaranteed to get it back without charge after it was recovered then everyone would report the stolen gun and we could all use a national data base to pre-check the gun's serial number before purchase. Then we could put a heavy penalty on anybody caught with a serialized stolen gun because they had no excuse prior to buying it. It really is that simple. It all comes down to the scumbags on the National Board of trial lawyers who donate to politicians. Lawyers don't make the laws, they only pay off the people who do!


 
Well this may have happened once upon a time but is not a regular occurence. People dont get sued for their gun being used after its reported stolen. You can get your stolen gun back free of charge if recovered from a criminals hands. Pawn shops are a private business and many times it has to be bought back from them (after all they are out some money from buying it). You can call the cops to check any firearm you wish to buy and there is a national database check.For a gun guy , you may want to brush up a bit on your info. I know of several cases of stolen guns being used in crime including homicide and the gun owner/ victim faced no recourse.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Well this may have happened once upon a time but is not a regular occurence. People dont get sued for their gun being used after its reported stolen. You can get your stolen gun back free of charge if recovered from a criminals hands. Pawn shops are a private business and many times it has to be bought back from them (after all they are out some money from buying it). You can call the cops to check any firearm you wish to buy and there is a national database check.For a gun guy , you may want to brush up a bit on your info. I know of several cases of stolen guns being used in crime including homicide and the gun owner/ victim faced no recourse.


Yeah, I have never heard of the gun owner being sued because his gun was used in commision of a crime. With that reasoning, you shouldn't report your car as being stolen in case the jackass gets drunk and hits someone.
And I don't know about Florida, but in Alabama the pawn shop has to recoup their money from the person that pawned the firearm. I had a pistol stolen and later on pawned. When the pawn shop ran the serial number, after they had bought it, it came up stolen. The investigator got a call and went and picked it up. He called me and I went to the police station and picked it up. If you have to pay the pawn shop, then what is there to make them check to see if anything is stolen??


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Now why would they invite victims to a sting? Thats ridiculous! There is a database of stolen guns and a local database.The Sheriff is opening up the opportunity for victims to recover their items and you complain. The Sheriffs Office didnt steal them so what do you expect them to do, drive around and deliver them?Then you would bitch about wasted county gas. Some victims report unique guns but dont have serials. Cant you just applaud the operation rather than complain?


Other than the unique stuff without serial numbers....................
My point was if you went thru proper procedure to report your item stolen WITH a serial number, and it is in a database with your contact info..........

It is still up to the victim to go look and see if their stuff is in the sheriffs inventory now?

There is always someone that does not get the drift with the words used.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Ok, we are talking about a local operation...so i posted referring to the local Sheriffs Office and ATF...NEXT TIME ILL BE MORE SPECIFIC!!! Really???


I take back about Florida Sheriffs not selling guns............

You just need to go to the right auction website to see the guns being sold by ESCO. Not very often but I suspect some will show up in the next few months.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> It must suck going through life being so miserable everyday. I don't understand how someone can be so negative about almost every topic every discussed on this forum.


So.............
Your posting a negative post to complain about negative postings ??

I don't understand that either.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Capt Ron said:


> Here's the problem with reporting stolen and lost guns:
> The gun owner is afraid of being sued if something happens with that gun.
> Lose a $500 gun and keep quiet or maybe lose everything because you got sued by some scum bag because your stolen gun ended up killing somebody in a crime.
> 
> If they passed a federal law stating that a gun owner could not be sued if his gun is stolen and he/she was guaranteed to get it back without charge after it was recovered then everyone would report the stolen gun and we could all use a national data base to pre-check the gun's serial number before purchase. Then we could put a heavy penalty on anybody caught with a serialized stolen gun because they had no excuse prior to buying it. It really is that simple. It all comes down to the scumbags on the National Board of trial lawyers who donate to politicians. Lawyers don't make the laws, they only pay off the people who do!


*The above sounds like a huge step in the direction that anti gun weirdos want this to go. First find who owns what guns( Your national data base) then ban them, then go collect them for destruction. Not for me dude, I'll take my chances that a thief won't make it past my dogs , then the cameras, and if they are having a real bad day I'm home and THEY don't have anything to worry about ever again, their families on the other hand have some arrangements to make at the funeral home.:blink:*


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Other than the unique stuff without serial numbers....................
> My point was if you went thru proper procedure to report your item stolen WITH a serial number, and it is in a database with your contact info..........
> 
> It is still up to the victim to go look and see if their stuff is in the sheriffs inventory now?
> ...


 
I got the drift perfect! This is a giant case with alot of victims...Its alot easier and less money to let people pick out their items from the cache. Everything thats left will then be checked and im sure some other discovered victims will be contacted by phone..Yes if you want your stuff, go look and see if its there, its that easy. It is up to the victim!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I take back about Florida Sheriffs not selling guns............
> 
> You just need to go to the right auction website to see the guns being sold by ESCO. Not very often but I suspect some will show up in the next few months.


 
ECSO doesnt sell guns!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

DoneDeal2 said:


> I got the drift perfect! This is a giant case with alot of victims...Its alot easier and less money to let people pick out their items from the cache. Everything thats left will then be checked and im sure some other discovered victims will be contacted by phone..Yes if you want your stuff, go look and see if its there, its that easy. It is up to the victim!


what?!?! you mean to tell me that the ECSO has better things to do than go through each and every gun and bird dog the rightful owner?? whoever's down there being all efficient is just crazy! :whistling:

even if that was done, some people would gripe because it's not all done in 2 hours, and the people at the end of the line would gripe about not being at the front of the line. not naming any names of who i'm referring to...

where can i see what guns the ECSO has for sale?


----------



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

ATF will destroy the guns that arent turned back over to the person they were stolen from. In rare cases the weapons would be turned over for official use by state and local law enforcement.


----------

